

Obama Campaign trying to built unsolicited GOP voter mailing list - stfu
http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2011/12/14/obama-campaign-collecting-republican-emails/

======
devspade
I'm not 100% sure of the fine details of the CAN-SPAM act but this sounds like
a highly questionably way to build an email distribution list.

------
paulhauggis
I'm interested to hear the responses on this. If it were a republican doing
this, they would be crucified by the online tech community.

